# The surge force is strong tonight. My first 300 in one night.



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

It appears Uber has improved in terms of support. I no longer see people that can badly understand my ticket or @concern. Earlier I had 3 drunk ladies and one of them brought 2 open beer bottles which in my state is illegal, I didn't see her bring it in car initially .

She made a big spill and pour on ground and I saw it during my post ride check with dome light. Wow I was like wow, it was 15 minute ride so I bet it got in deep. Uber support instantly gave me $40 and I also noticed it also instantly credited my boost guarantees for tonight. Lyft is awful when it comes to damage claims and Lyft only credits guarantee difference at end of week.

Seriously I am happy







that Uber employee rhode with me to recruit me from LYFT. Think I'll use the glostache for lighting at night for my UBER dash can. Farewell LYFT.

Tonight the city is on fire with surge. I did 90% surge rides. Plus I had my vehicle AD wrapped and 1 person cancelled when he saw an ad wrapped car arrive. Ad is for 2 month campaign.


----------

